# Black AFX Camaro??



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

I've never seen one of these made by AFX. Anybody??



http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-CUSTOM-SOLI...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item2eaa1337e4


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

It says Custom


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

That is a dash motorsports afx body, I have it if you like. The wheels are nice I have them from slotcar device


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

T-Jet Racer said:


> That is a dash motorsports afx body, I have it if you like. The wheels are nice I have them from slotcar device


That is an awsome body!! I always loved the AFX Camaro. It's even better in solid black!!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

tjetsgrig said:


> That is an awsome body!! I always loved the AFX Camaro. It's even better in solid black!!


The dash afx camaro was a real sweet offering, they made them with stripes also. This is one of my favorite bodies and the ap corvette awesome!!


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Does any one have a site for slot car device
Thanks


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yes, that is a Dash Racing Camaro. I have a few of them and they are awesome box-stock racing bodies, lightweight, tough, good balance, secure fit, and excellent stance.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

shocker36 said:


> Does any one have a site for slot car device
> Thanks


I have dealt with Jeff in the past. 
As far as I know, he/slot car device only lists on Ebay and has no website.
Here's his email address: [email protected] 
He has sold to me in the past without going through Ebay.


----------

